# Perfect Espresso Setup?



## Ben Rumary (Jul 24, 2020)

Okay so I'm new to all this but love my coffee.

I'm using Monmouth espresso beans and can't quite get the right viscosity or crema.

I have a Sage Barista Pro and have it set to grind 3 and 11.5 seconds grind time for a double espresso.

Any hints very welcome.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ben Rumary said:


> Okay so I'm new to all this but love my coffee.
> 
> I'm using Monmouth espresso beans and can't quite get the right viscosity or crema.
> 
> ...


 Let's start from the beginning.

We're going to need -

weights in and out.

Time in seconds

what does it taste like?

How old are the beans and what is the roast level?

Have you adjusted the top burr?

I'm going to take a stab and say you are under-extracting, The shot runs fast and tastes sour?


----------



## Ben Rumary (Jul 24, 2020)

Wow, okay I do have a lot to learn.

In short the shot does indeed run fast and taste sour.

The rest will have to come when next tried although the weights in and out I have no idea as the hopper is full of beans (I'm guessing that's wrong). In terms of seconds we're talking 10 max.

Cheers

B


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ben Rumary said:


> Wow, okay I do have a lot to learn.
> 
> In short the shot does indeed run fast and taste sour.
> 
> ...


 Yes. Have you read the post I wrote in the sage sub forum? Not fully conclusive by any means but will give you some starting points. You will need some scales


----------



## Ben Rumary (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for this. Ive just read your Sage post. Am I right in assuming Sage BE is Barista Express...I assume also that the same variables apply to the Pro?

So do you only grind a specific amount of beans each time and then weigh what is produced before you put the ground coffee into the basket?

B


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You'll get the best out of the grinder (any grinder) if you keep the hopper full. That isn't going to be best for the freshness of coffee though.....a small amount in the hopper (a couple of doses worth) should be ok.

Weight the amount of grinds in the portafilter and the amount of espresso coming out. This is your brew ratio. By keeping brew ratio the same and altering time (by changing grind setting) you increase or decrease extraction. If you alter brew ratio while altering grind it's difficult to know where you're going wrong. For a beginner consistency and changing one variable at a time is key.

When communicating your shot parameters if you're asking for help or just sharing info then it's helpful to do it like this:

18g:45g - 35 seconds: Rough taste description, if it reflects the notes on the bag in some way and obvious defects like sour/bitter. Mouthfeel if it's muddy/grainy. Negative after tastes.

The first part is 18g (ground coffee dose): 45g espresso shot weight - how long it took from starting the pump.


----------

